# Pet Palooza for Charlotte,NC Humane Society



## MyDogJinx (Dec 1, 2008)

A great opportunity for any pet owner in Charlotte, NC. Join the walk and enjoy a morning with your pet!

http://humanecharlotte.donorpages.com/PetPalooza2009/


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

I just sent it to my daughter she lives in monroe nc
jamie


----------



## markjtrickey (Jun 4, 2009)

*Photos from Pet Palooza for Charlotte,NC Humane Society*

Hi All,

I have posted some photos from the event at http://www.picturepaws.com/petpalooza2009. More will be coming over the following week as well.


----------

